# Lame



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

(instigator thread???)

Did a raccoon crawl up your pants and bite your dick?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Sam I Am said:


> (instigator thread???)
> 
> Did a raccoon crawl up your pants and bite your dick?



No. My pants are too tight to have anything crawling up there and to even fit a dick in there.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

discostix said:


> No. My pants are too tight to have anything crawling up there and to even fit a dick in there.



so....instigator thread it is.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Nope , Im just here to put some people back in their place. Alot of guys wearing this shit have been around for years and then sugesting that these are just some punk kids up from the city suggests how little people know about their fellow shredders on the mountain. 

I noticed a few bod's in that tall tee thread that are actually unbelievable skiers , big claims from alot of the rookies who inhabit this site to quickly judge and critise their style. I doubt their opinions would be the same when watching them ride. I think people need to get out more...


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL at putting people in their place over the Internet. Ya right


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Im an e-thug. this is what I do best


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll give you a little more credit than a e thug, but you don't know what your talking about in that reverse camber thread.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Reverse camber sucks , Don't get mad because the only thing it's good for is doing slappy nosepresses. 

It's all marketing hype , a placebo. Your all suckers to the media


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

discostix said:


> Reverse camber sucks , Don't get mad because the only thing it's good for is doing slappy nosepresses.
> 
> It's all marketing hype , a placebo. Your all suckers to the media



There are quite a few people on here who will slap you for that statement. 

You only continue to prove your idiocy with every post.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Owning a reverse camber board is like owning step in bindings. At first you thought it was a cool and convenient way to make you a better rider but then you relise that you have infact become worse in the process.

Reverse camber = people who do not ollie (not ok) , people who do slappy nose presses ( cheating , but ok) , people who seek powder (ok), people who can not ride a normal snowboard correctly ( not ok ) , those brainwashed by the media by reading to much transworld (not ok)

Reverse camber is only good for pow seekers and cheaters.

Also people who like riding a piece of fruit/vegetable (this is ok)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Guess we know whose daddy shoved a broom handle up their ass.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Was it Jake Burton sr?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Time to boost the credits... 

I'm just pretending this entire thing was an April Fools thread. 

Because it's 6 days late! April Fools guys! Oh he sure got all of us. :laugh:



One day... we'll look back on this and all have a good hearty laugh.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

This isn't a troll thread. This is a thread about the truth.

Everyone on this site ownes a 158 burton custom x and beats their doodle red raw over shaun whites olympic run.

Fact.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha you're such a butt muppet


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

I love it firm and fast softening up in the afternoon


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

arent you the guy that snowboards wearing a snuggie?


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

You sir, are a tool.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Troll. :thumbsdown:


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

discostix said:


> This isn't a troll thread. This is a thread about the truth.
> 
> Everyone on this site ownes a 158 burton custom x and beats their doodle red raw over shaun whites olympic run.
> 
> Fact.


False.

I own a 152 Capita Stairmaster and though I don't hate Shaun White, I most deffinetly don't "beat my doodle red raw" over him. Maybe if you were talking about Travis Rice that would be a different story...

There are quite a bit of Shaunt White and Burton haters on this forum


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

discostix said:


> Everyone on this site ownes a 158 burton custom x and beats their doodle red raw over shaun whites olympic run.


this statement proves that you are a troll. now tits or GTFO


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

bakesale said:


>


i loled. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I must have missed something. Why is the OP so mad at everyone? :dunno:


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

*angrythread*


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, this is a completely useless thread. OP not sure where you are going with this, but if that's the stuff you believe, fine. Dead wrong, but fine. This thread is done.


----------

